# GT: Preseason Game 1- Clippers vs. Mavs (10/12)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.








Clippers vs. Mavs 
Weds Oct 12 7:30pm </center>


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

My vote goes to the MAvs, since I think Clips play their newer players.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hopefully this game is on the radio or something since they aren't showing it on tv.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Hopefully this game is on the radio or something since they aren't showing it on tv.


I still want to see them play though.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Free Arsenal said:


> I still want to see them play though.



Looks like the only way to see it tomarrow is to be at the game or hope they play highlights on ESPN.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

espn . . . doubt it . . . . SCSR . . MAYBE


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

nba league isnt gonna show it?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Botchla said:


> nba league isnt gonna show it?



http://www.nba.com/clippers/schedule/index.html
Doesn't list NBAtv for the game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

i hope it does . . but either way, i dont got it :| . . . damnit i wanna watch the damn game!! lol


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Free Arsenal said:


> My vote goes to the MAvs, since I think Clips play their newer players.


I agree ... Dunleavy wants to get a long look at the new guys. BUT, don't be surprised if even they pull it out because they will be playing to win and not settle for just putting for the effort.

Sure would like to see the older players on the bench egging the young guys on.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Not that it really matters but Dallas played tonight and won but are probably tired.
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2005101123


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

It'd be nice to have them win (nice and nothing more) but I don't believe that's really Mike Dunleavy's m.o. He really seems to treat these games as a tryout for the free agents, and a teaching tool for the rookies and sophmores... and Kaman.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

i would love for Dunleavy to start Livingston/Ross/Korolev/Singleton/Wilcox during one of the games and play run n gun . . .


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I want to see singleton play some PF. Remember when we had miles...i thought he was most effective when he was playing as a small PF. Singleton has a smilar body, similar athleticism, with us having 20 SF's, lets play him at PF and see how he does.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers.com is saying the game will be broadcast on the radio AM1150.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston will miss the game and Maggette is listed as probable but expected to play.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

how do you strain your back by landing funny on a layup. 

Man, shaun better get it together. dont want to go through most of the season with only cassell and ewing.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> how do you strain your back by landing funny on a layup.
> 
> Man, shaun better get it together. dont want to go through most of the season with only cassell and ewing.


Yeah, the time for Shaun to be this delicate little flower was last year. Enough is enough!


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

he's so frail


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i really wanted to see shaun go up against devin harris.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> i really wanted to see shaun go up against devin harris.


We got the regular season for that when the games actually count.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Damm Elton is hurt with a left thigh bruse and wont play.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

At least the injury is minor.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

On the injury report on clippers.com it lists Brand as both injured and healthy.....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Josh Howard/Josh Powell/Desagna Diop/Doug Christie/Jason Terry Mavs Starting 5
Corey Maggette/Chris Wilcox/Chris Kaman/Cuttino Mobley/Sam Cassell for Clips Starting 5


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God, is anyone actually going to be playing tonight? 

This must be a brutal camp....

But man, whats up with Shaun... I can't be the only one thats a little worried about his body structure...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman Blocks Terry on opening drive


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mavs up 5-0 after a terry three, and a howard jumper


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley with the 20 footer, Kaman with the 15 footer, 5-4


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

And 1 Diop 7-4 Makes the FT 8-4 Dallas
Mobley packs Christie, Wilcox airballs, Cassell misses, Kaman tip no good, Cassell @ line, late whistle. Cass hits one of two, 8-5 Dallas. not looking sharp


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley for three; 10-8 Dallas; Diop with the shot; 12-8 Dallas; Maggs with jump stop 12-10 Dallas; Wilcox with the jam 12-12; Kaman with the layup 14-12 Clippers; time out


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Marquis Daniels checks in; Josh Howard with jumper; 14-14 tied; Powell lay-up 16-14 Mavericks; Wilcox with a tip in ; 16-16 tied; Wilcox drives and scores 18-18 Tied; Howard floater; 18-18 Tied; Mobley with a jumper 20-18 Clips; Terry scores right back; 20-20 tie; Cassell AND 1; 22-20 with a FT 

Rebraca checks in for Kaman;

Cassell completes 3 point play; 23-20 Clips


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

q: R U "watching" the game?

I'm listening and find it hard to comment on anything. I do hear that Wilcox and Cuttino are having a good start --- Corey's rust is showing.

Now ... back to you ... you're doing a good job of calling the game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

nah im listening to it as well, just copyin and typin what they saying lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Whats the link to the station, for some reason I can't find it?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

25-23 Mavs on a 5-0 run . .less then a minute left
McCarty 10 footer 25-25 44 seconds
Daniels drives, shoots over Rebraca 27-25 Mavericks
Cassell drives and misses, Christie rebounds
Daniels runs clock down, Cuttino nice D 27-25 with a 1.1 left; 27-25
McCarty long pass, shot from half by maggs no good, 27-25 Mavs up


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

trying to listen by nba.com radio, but keeps saying that the game hasn't started. this sucks


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

http://www.progressivetalk1150.com/streaming.html

theres a link . . about 5/7 seconds slow and too many ads . . if u got a radio around u, put on AM 1150 lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> http://www.progressivetalk1150.com/streaming.html
> 
> theres a link . . about 5/7 seconds slow and too many ads . . if u got a radio around u, put on AM 1150 lol


Thanks for the link!


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn half the Dallas starters arent playing tonight.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Start of the second "gang"; Ewing/Ross/Rebraca/Singleton/McCarty; Ross 20 footer in and out; 27-25 Mavs still; Terry misses 20 footer, Zeljko Reboundcha; 27-25 mavs still; alot of wild exchanges Dallas ball; Marshall checks in for Dallas; Same score still; Offensive foul Dallas


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

no probs bout the link

McCarty almost tipped in for Dallas; ewing brings it up, McCarty for threeee; 28-27 Clips; Daniels scores; 29-28 Mavericks; Singleton sounds like hes playing hard, which is good; Ewing TO; time out 8:20 left in the half. 29-28 mavs


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for the link


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clips ball; both squads shooting over 50% from the field; Goaltending, McCarty And1; 30-29 Clips, Walter has 7 pts + FT attempt; Missed FT; 30-29 Clips; Ross almost got the steal on the full court press; Daniels falls but a foul called


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

McCarty with the steal and the slam! Waltaaaa has 10; 33-29 Clips up; Benga blocked but goaltending called on Singleton; 33-31 Clips; Reiner will check in next dead ball; Ewing for threeee; 36-31 Clips; Rawle Marshall with a running jumper; 36-33 Clips; McCarty missed three, Singleton gets fouled; Reiner checks in for Clips, Harris for Mavericks;


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross straight away jumper; 38-33 Clips by 5; Offensive foul on Devin Harris; D1ckens with a slam; 38-35 Clips; Ewing misses a 20 footer; Foul on LA; Desagne Diop checks in for Mbenga; Time Out; 5:15 left, 38-35 Clips


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Sweet updates qrichfan, I wish I wasn't slammed with work right that I could listen and contribute too.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

38-36 Clips; Marshall 1 for 2 from the line; Singleton with a steal(g'damn @ his game); 4 minutes left; Defensive 3 Seconds on Dallas; Ewing will shoot the tech and make it; 39-36 Clips; Rodney White checks in for McCarty;


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross @ the line shooting two; makes both; 41-36 Clips; Moving screen Dallas TO; Ross going right back to the line(damn this kid is great at getting to the line); Makes 1st, makes 2nd; 43-36 Clips; 2:17ish left


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ewing/White/Singleton/Reiner/Ross line-up; White over Powell; 45-36 Clips; Foul on White; D1cknes shooting two; 45-38 Clips after D1ckes makes both; Diop at the line for two; Diop makes the first; Makes 2nd; 45-40 Clips


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Tip in by Jarod Reiner; 47-40 Clips; 47-41 Clips; Mavs went 1-2 from line(not sure who); Ewing for THREE!; 50-41 Clips; 38 Seconds left; 50-43 Clips Powell with a jumper; 23 seconds to go; Reiner another tip in; 52-43 11 seconds left Clips up; 4 Seconds; Harris vs Ewing; gets passed Ewing and misses @ buzzer 52-43 @ the half


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

pretty on half, wonder if corey or korolev will play later on


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Looking at the boxscore looks like Tabuse hasn't played which I would assume means he will be cut.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

maggs prolly not . . Korolev i hope; also singletons stats show that hes not doing good, but in fact he has been ALL OVER the court


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Christie/Terry/Howard/Diop/Powell for Mavs; Starting 5 for Clips; 52-43 Clips; Maggs draws a foul and gets to the line; Maggs makes both; 54-43 Clips; Clips force TO;


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Shotclock on Clips; 54-43 still LA lead; slow start to the half, im fallin asleep lol; 54-43 still; Maggs misses 22 footer, Wilcox misses tip in; Mavs bringing the ball up, Terry missed layup; Clips board, Cassell from 19, BINGOOOOOOO, 56-43 Clips; Maggs drives and scores; 58-43 Clips; 9:42 left in the third


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Erik Strickland in for Dallas; Off ball foul on Wilcox; Travel on Powell; again being knocked out of bounds on in bound passes; Sam from the FT line; 60-43 Clips; Terry carrys the ball; 3 Second Defensive Call on Mavs; Maggs makes the FT; 61-43 Clips; Mbenga blocks Kaman but foul called; Shaggy shooting two


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman makes them; 63-43 Clips; Maggs steals, Mbenga recovers; Maggs goes back to the line; Makes them both, has 7 points in the quarter; 65-43 Clippers up; Mbenga right hand hook shot; 65-45 Clips;


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cassell hits a 15 footer; 67-45 Clippers; this games 1st unit doing a hell of a job on defense; Daniels with a steal and a layin; 67-47 Clippers; Cuttino going to the line for two, makes first, makes second; 69-47 Clippers; Cassell with the steal and layin; 71-47 Clippers; 71-49 Powell for the Mavericks


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

qrich your really doing a good job :clap:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

missed what happaned; KOROLEV IS IN THE GAME; maggs sits out; Cassell @ the line; makes first; makes second; 75-49 Clippers; time out


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Koro brought the ball up both possessions he was in; got one rebound; 75-49 still; Koro shooting two, misses first, misses second; 75-49 clippers; Rawle Marshall and 1, foul on Korolev; less then 2 minutes left in third quarter; misses free throw; 75-50 Clips; Strick hits one of two ft's; 75-51 Clips; Cassell to Mobley for three; 78-51 Clippers; Cassell another jumper; 80-53 Clippers; Marshall steals the ball; 80-55 Clippers; Korolev bringing the ball up and is struggling; Kaman spins and misses at buzzer; 80-55 Clippers


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Tabuse starts the fourth along with Fred Vinson; Mbenga shooting two; Makes first; Korolev gets blocked by Marshall; Korolev been struggling; Mbenga shoots over McCarty and scores; 80-59 Clips(10-2 Mavs Run); TABUSE with a jumperl 82-59 Clippers, Tabuse forces a blocking foul on Devin Harris; Koro inbounds to Yuta; McCarty misses a trey; Korolev with a steal; Koro to Vinson who misses; Strickland for three; 82-62 Clippers. 9:52 left in the game


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Koro gets another rebound; Rebraca misses and gets fouled; No look pass by Yuta; 83-62 Zeljko makes first and misses second; 83-62 Clippers; Pavel Podolzkin checks in for Dallas; Powell scores 83-64 Clippers; Vinson who was hot during training camps is 0-4 so far; Korolev with 3 rebounds; Tabuse rebounds; Vinson misses again :'(; time out. 83-64 Clippers still


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

D1ckens has hit two treys, Vinson got to the line and made both and is going back to the line after this time out; forgot score as i closed window by accident and had to type this over


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Vinson's first free throw is good and second is good i think; Tabuse 2 White for a basket; N`Dong checks in for Rebraca; no clue on score, havent said it yet; Pavel makes it for Dallas; 90-72 Clippers; Vinson has been struggling tonight, 0-7 from field; Rodney White blocks Pavel; 2nd time Pavels been blocked on the night(other time was Zeljko); Pavel again dunks; 90-74; N`Dong misses; 2:55 left, 90-74 Clippers, time out on the floor


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Marshall @ the line, makes first one and makes second; 90-76 Clippers; Ross will go to the line after running into Pavel for the second time in the possession, Ross makes and misses; 91-77 Clippers; Yuta with a steal!; Ross airs a 20 footer; 2:08 left; D1ckens again; 91-78 LA with a minute 50 left, N`Dong makes a shot; 93-78 Clippers; Powell puts it in 93-80 LA; 1:10 remaining; Vinson 0-8 from the field, N`Dong leads the break, but the ball was knocked out of bounds; 40 Seconds to go; Slam Dunk by White over Pavel, damn what a poster that would've been; 7 seconds left, Clippers win 95-80


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

woo, great job qrich!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hats off to qrich, he did a hell of a job tonight with the game thread. :clap:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Box Score 

Cassell from the stats had a nice game, as did Mobley and Waltaaa!


----------



## GuyverX (Aug 28, 2005)

Did you guys know that you could listen to the game online at: http://www.progressivetalk1150.com/streaming.html 

Thanks to Lifter at ClipperTalk for the link.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

GuyverX said:


> Did you guys know that you could listen to the game online at: http://www.progressivetalk1150.com/streaming.html
> 
> Thanks to Lifter at ClipperTalk for the link.


Yeah, qrich posted that link and some listened.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I liked what I heard tonight. Really solid shooting. Good ball movement. Defense... Well its hard to tell by the radio and boxscores, but it sounded ok. I just wish both teams were more healthy to get a better judge on how far the Clippers have come. Oh well.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Alright. Good game. Im hoping dunleavvy decides to keep 15 so he can keep tabuse. Not to mention his marketability, but he held his own out there. 12 minutes 100% shooting, 4 rebounds (how does a midget average 16boards per 48 in a game, and be second on the team in only 12 mins?) , 2 steals 2 assists, 0 TO's.

Vinson might have bought a ticket to cutsville with his chalmers like 0 for 8 performance. 

Reiner might have bought himself one more game with a decent performance.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Good start to the pre season but the Mavs didnt play their entire frontcourt. I love our depth and mixture of young guys and vets. Its gonna be a great season. I think the Kings vs CLips game on Friday will be on TV if you have DirecTV. It will be on channel 752.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

post game quotes are back, im so glad to see those back. 

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/postgame0506_DAL_051012.html


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Well done, qrichfan. Your cliffs notes made up for the fact that I couldn't listen. Thanks.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

npz . . . . i woulda rather been @ the game but npz lol


----------

